#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Welke (PA) speakers - verzameltopic

## BobAronds

Beste mensen,

ik zit in een blues band en wij zijn opzoek naar een nieuwe PA.

Het probleem is dat wij op een zolder oefenen en dus bij elk optreden twee trappen omlaag moeten, en zo na het optreden twee omhoog. We oefenen veel dus dit is wel nodig. Het drumstel en alle instrumenten zijn opzich niet echt een probleem maar de huidige PA wel. Het zijn namelijk peavey SE-315 boxen met een peavey XR-600c mixer/versterker die niet erg fijn te tillen zijn. Ook hebben we een behoorlijke Kustom-150 bas versterker die we elke keer omhoog en omlaag tillen.

We zij erg blij met de locatie waar we oefenen dus daar willen we niet van af. We blijven dus sjouwen alleen deze PA is naar ons idee niet ideaal. 

Wij bestaan uit:
- drummer
- bas
- gitaar
- piano
- zang/mondharmonica

Alle bekabeling en mics zijn aanwezig. We spelen veel in cafe's maar ook op feesten en partijen. De peavey boxen willen we, als het kan, gebruiken voor grote gigs. Het aantal mensen wat de PA moet aankunnen is 200 man of minder....? Is dat haalbaar/nodig? Het liefst de bas en de kick ook op de PA.

Dus de vraag is puur voor een nieuwe PA (speakers, amp?) met een redelijke prijs kwaliteit verhouding. Bandpot bedraagd nu 1000 euro maar we sparen door en het is allemaal niet op korte termijn nodig.

Ik heb al wat rond gekeken. Is de HK Elias PX een optie?

Heeft iemand hier advies? Alvast bedankt!

PS Huren is een goede optie maar ik wil graag alleen de optie "kopen" hier bespreken.

----------


## Bartje

*- ALLEN&HEATH PA12-CP Powermixer 2x500W (occasion?)
- 2x EV SX100+ Fullrangesystem, 12"/1" (14,5 KG)
- 2 x EV SB122 Bass (15 KG)

*Waarop gebaseerd:

Type muziek (blues).
Gewichtsbesparing (kunstof is veel lichter dan hout) alles volgens arbo normen te vervoeren/tillen.
De powermixer is een hele goede optie, er zitten (bruikbare) effecten op en hij heeft genoeg power voor het type muziek en publiek waarvoor jullie spelen.

het aantal ingangskanalen moet ook voldoende zijn, voor blues zeker.
(Kick - snare/hat - o.h),(Bas - gitaar - key L - Key R),(Voc - Voc - Voc) zij 10 kanalen meer dan genoeg voor in het cafe.

omdat jullie ook de bas en kick door willen versterken is het geen overbodige luxe minimaal 1 maar liever 2 baskasten(jes) te kopen bij de set.

en ja de HK set is ook een optie, de meningen hierover zijn echter erg verdeel zou zeggen Zelf testen.

Echter gaat deze set wel over jullie budget heen.

----------


## BobAronds

oke........is dit een beetje goede kwaliteit geluid? Beter dan die peavey's?
Kunnen we er ook een beetje hard mee want we spelen wel Blues maar ook een beetje rock and roll en funk......

Nog andere mensen met advies?

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Geluidskwaliteit van bovengenoemd setje is prima. En de speakers zijn zeer degelijk. Wel denk ik dat één SX-100 per kant te weinig is, ik zou dan sowieso de SX-300 pakken, die gaat net even wat harder.

Maar dan gaat het setje wel dik over jullie budget heen. (Met het vorige setje ook trouwens).

Ik zou dan kijken of je tweedehands een paar SX-300's kunt kopen, nieuw zitten deze op een 500+ per stuk, tweedehands moet je voor dat bedrag wel 2 stuks kunnen vinden.

Zorg dan wel dat je er een stevige versterker achter zet, want dat kunnen ze best hebben.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Bartje

De sx 300 is natuurlijk beter, nog een optie (die tevens beter richting het budget gaat).

*DB TECHNOLOGIES ENTERTAINER X1100* 
*1x 15" active sub 800 w 32 kg.* db Technologies SUB 05
*2 x 12" 1" tops 16,5 kg* db Technologies OPERA 202 LIVE

dan de sub maar zo lang in het schuurtje zetten......
dan heb je wel maar een enkele sub.

en dan bijvoorbeeld een SOUNDCRAFT EFX 12 erbij (een yamaha tafeltje kan tevens ook prima)

dan is het onder de 2000 euro te houden.

Maar voordat iedereen op het forum incl. mij jullie gaan platwalsen met allemaal types, soorten en merken luidsprekers het belangrijkste;

Kijk naar 12 "1" topjes kunstof lijkt voor het gewicht de beste optie.
Dan bijzetten minimaal 1 15" sub of 2 12" subjes.
Actief of passief is wat JULLIE het makelijkst vinden.

Zoeken naar een 12 kanalen mengtafel met een degelijke toonregeling.

Er zijn genoeg muziekhandels die van alles op voorraad hebben staan en waar je spullen kan uitproberen, doe dit ook vooral!
Mochten er specifieke vragen zijn over spullen kan je ze rustig op het forum stellen.

----------


## DJ nn

Er zijn nu verschillende occasie-toestellen te koop zie ik (in de J&H shop), onderandere een yamaha-mixer...

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## BobAronds

Mensen, bedankt voor de reacties. Wij gaan binnenkort is even kijken bij de Feedback (Rotterdam) en tweedehands zo hier en daar. 

*Als iemand nog advies of ervaring heeft met leuke setjes, hoor ik het graag!* 

Ik wil graag veel info voordat ik naar een verkoper luister die ook andere belangen heeft $  :Wink: 

Heeft nog iemand advies hoe we een setje, winkel of bij iemand thuis, moeten testen?

Bedankt!

----------


## showband

*kleine mixer:* Mackie, yamaha of tapco. GEEN behringer/phonic (wegens fase en toonregelingproblemen) en geen tweedehands een B-merk wegens allemaal stuk.
*
Versterker:* tweedehands een eindbak kopen. Tip voor nieuw hightec einbak van music productif. Conventioneel  en  repareerbaar  echt transformator vermogen. 

*Boxen:* JBL, RCF, EV, dynachord. Geen viscount, behringer, enz. Jullie peavey is net zo goed als zeck, h&k, enz. Bose klinkt geinig maar is 2 tot 3 keer te duur voor het geleverde.
Tweedehands is het meestal niet klein en licht en ben je soms beter uit met doorsparen. Wegens afgeragde conussen.

Is H&K MAX niets voor jullie. Dat is wel doorsparen maar qua sjouwwerk te gek.

----------


## BobAronds

Is de HK Max een optie voor cafetjes en besloten feesten dan? Ook met maar één sub, is dat oke?

----------


## Bartje

ja is een optie enkel zijn de topkasten maar 10" voor mij persoonlijk is dat wat min. (als ik mij goed heb laten informeren)

----------


## BobAronds

Mensen,

ik heb van iemand begrepen dat JBL erg goed is vergeleken met andere merken. Is dat zo? Is het de moeite waard om voor door te sparen? Scheelt niet heel veel met de EV boxen bij de feedback, en we willen graag wel een goede investering doen...
Ik praat hier dan over de bijv. - JBL JRX 118 S en - JBL MRX 515/ JBL JRX 115 (deze modellen gezien op feedback site, verder geen verstand ervan, wil wel graag over leren! :Wink: )

Reacties? Bedankt!
[CENTER] [/CENTER]

----------


## Gast1401081

JBL is de Mercedes onder de speakerbouwers. Uiteraard zijn er dan nog Rolls, Bentley,  Ferrari en Lamborghini, maar de kwalificatie Mercedes past t best bij JBL. 

Zorg er wel voor dat je de juiste processorinstelling krijgt, anders wordt je sptapelgek.

----------


## Bartje

nu heb je het wel over iets heel anders dan je openingspost.

1 (veel) zwaarder.
2 al een amprackje nodig met processor/crossover. (ook minimaal 30 kg of zo)

dat is niet meer zo van het zoldertje te tillen alemaal.

mochten jullie ervoor kiezen van lichtgewicht en kompact af te stappen kan kan de jrx serie inderdaad een goede keuze zijn.

----------


## BobAronds

Maar is het de moeite waard qua kwaliteit van de spullen/geluid?

"amprackje nodig met processor/crossover"........kunnen jullie dit kort uitleggen? Geen idee wat het inhoud.

----------


## Bartje

Ja dat kunnen we wel uitleggen zal mijn best doen het zo kort en simpel mogelijk te houden. Tevens staat er op het forum genoeg leesvoer over dit thema.

Om te beginnen heb je 3 verschillende mogelijkheden om luidsprekers aan te sturen.

 1 Passief, dit wil zeggen dat er een filter in de luidsprekerbox ingebouwd zit die de hoge en lage tonen filterd en doorgeeft aan de luidspreker die deze tonen gaan weergeven.

Er zijn kombinaties met sub en top te krijgen die helemaal passief gefilterd zijn. 
Een filter in de sub met doorlus naar de toppen, zowel met ingebouwde versterker als zonder.

 voordeel: Weinig versterkers nodig, compact, makelijk aan te sluiten, altijd op elkaar afgestemd (mits zelfde fabrikant en type), minder kabelwerk nodig.
nadeel: Gelimiteerd in vermogen (waarom is niet belangrijk), klank is (iets) minder zeker bij de goedkopere merken de betere merken zijn meer dan ok te noemen.

 2 actief, de hoge, lage (en soms) middentonen worden voor ze de versterker(s) in gaan gefilterd. elke versterker in deze set up (het zijn er dus meerdere) versterkt een bepaald deel van de frequentieband en geeft deze door aan de desbetreffende luidspreker die deze tonen gaat weergeven. (er gaat dus ook naar elke luidpreker afzonderlijk een kabel).

 voordeel: Hoge vermogens mogelijk, frequenties voor de crossover punten instelbaar, efficienter gebruik van het voor handen zijnde versterkervermogen.
nadeel: veel meer kabelwerk, veel meer insel werk, veel meer versterkers nodig (dus ook veel duurder).

Ook weer met en zonder ingebouwde versterker te krijgen.

3 Combinatie van beide (deze wordt het meest toegepast).
Je filterd Actief het laag en mid/hoog het laag gaat naar een eintrap (versterker) voor de subs en het mid/hoog gaat naar een eindtrap voor je topkasten.
In de topkasten zit een passief filter die het mid en hoog weer filterd. En naar de middentonen luidspreker en de hogentonen luidspreker (of meestal driver) stuurt.

voor en nadelen mogen duidelijk zijn.

Dus even terug op de vraag de jbl's vallen onder categorie 3. 
2 versterkers nodig, 1 versterker (extern) nodig voor de toppen 1 voor de subs (ook extern) en dan natuurlijk de crossover die het gedeelte voor de versterkers filterd.

Dan de voorheengenoemde setjes;

Ev set(je) categorie 1, 1 (externe) versterker nodig, of powered mixer natuurlijk.

DB setje categorie 2 met interne versterkers.
Tevens ook de active mackie en HK setjes.

zo duidelijk?

En is het de moeite waard? Ja je kunt meer mensen aan en de klank zal voller zijn, nee veel meer sleepwerk, niet meer te transporteren in een normale personenwagen, meer werk met opbouwen.

----------


## BobAronds

Duidelijke taal.....bedankt!

----------


## BobAronds

Beste mensen,

weer even een paar vragen:

ik hoorde via dit forum en via iemand anders dat EV en Dynacord voor ons goede opties zijn, maar wat is het verschil tussen deze twee? Is Dynacord duurder/beter?

Ik wil ook even rond neuzen voor monitoren, adviezen? We zitten te denken aan 1 monitor voor bas en drums en 1 monitor voor aan het podium. Moet voldoende zijn voor in een café toch? Hoeft niet heel hoogstaande kwaliteit te zijn.

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Bartje

Inderdaad 1 monitor voor de drummer en 1 (of 2) aan de voorkant van het podium (voor de zang) is wel z'n beetje de standaard voor in een cafe.
Ook voor deze als tip zoek niet al te grote uit (12") de ruimte in een cafe is al zo beperkt.
Probeer vooral goed uit hoe feedback gevoelig de monitoren zijn die jullie willen kopen dat scheelt een heleboel ergernis als je daatwerkelijk gaat optreden ermee. (mijn ervaringen met de Powerwoks 122M (budget merk van HK) zijn wel ok voor dit soort optredens tevens zijn ze niet al te duur).

En zijn er verschillen, ja tuurlijk tussen alle merken, types en fabrikanten zijn er verschillen.

Het is net wat jullie het lekkerst vinden klinken bij jullie muziek.
Maar het is wel zo dat je bij deze merken zeker weet dat je altijd een redelijke standaard in huis haalt dat is ook de reden dat deze adviezen naar voren komen.

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

beste forumleden,

wij gebruiken in verhuur al een tijdje de mackie serie. deze heeft verschillende voordelen:

a) compact en makkelijk vervoerbaar
b) goede prijs/kwaliteitverhouding
c) hoog rendement
d) actief, dus geen versterkerracken etc.

wij hebben zowel de oude SRM serie als de nieuwe. bij de nieuwe serie moet er wel een aanpassing worden gemaakt in de dynamiek, bij de 2/3.15khz klinkt ie in een akoestisch goede ruimte net wat te fel en wordt het geluid agressief. een kleine aanpassing op de Eq of processor erbij kan ook.

maar ik vind de set zeer goed klinken mede door de componenten en de ontwikkeling door rcf(oude) en EAW.

deze verkopen ze ook bij feedback volgens mij, dus daar kun je ook eens naar luisteren en je naar laten informeren! :Big Grin: 

wij gebruiken de oude subjes erbij (srs1500) ik weet niet hoe de andere subjes klinken SWA. maar wij durven met twee toppen en twee subs wel een zaal aan van 150-175 ma dan is het een heel eind op.

succes met het aanschaffen van een setje..
maar huren is ook ideaal, maar dit afhankelijk van de frequentie van optredens die jullie hebben.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
anders is een monitorrack ook een heeéle goede oplossing om eerst in te investeren als jullie niet elke week te hoeven optreden..

maar dat moet je maar bekijken

----------


## BobAronds

Wat zijn jullie adviezen over Peavey? Ik kreeg namelijk via deze site een aanbieding:

_Ik heb 2x Peavey hisys 3xt te koop ( fullrange kasten met 2x12 inch, 6,5 inch mid en 1 inch hoog) kast is 700 watt rms en 1400 watt rms program . Kasten zijn het laatste nieuwe model, slechts enkele keren gebruikt en mogen weg voor 1000 euro voor het stel ( nieuwprijs was 1050 euro per stuk, dus minder dan de helft). Peavey kwaliteit die perfect voor bandjes gebruikt kan worden. Evt. heb ik ook nog een stel Peavey Hisys 118xt staan voor 450 euro. Met deze set kun je tot een man of 250 gaan. met alleen de topkasten ongeveer 150 man.

_Is dit iets voor ons?

----------


## Bartje

Ja zoals eerder gezegd, is dit ook weer geen geen compacte set.
je hebt het over kasten die je van de arbo niet eens meer alleen mag tillen (50 KG !).

Daarom zou ik eerst eens kijken wat je nu daadwerkelijk wil en daarmee verder gaan.

Ik werk zelf met peavey (maxsys) en de duurdere serie's van peavey zijn zeker goed vooral voor live werk.
De meningen over de klank van peavey lopen nogal uiteen maar ik ben wel tevreden.
(goedkope series van peavey niet doen zijn het ook net niet).

De topkasten die je aangeboden krijgt, zijn prima en gaan erg hard maar ze zijn ERG zwaar en lomp zeker voor in een cafe. ik geloof zelfs dat je ze niet op een statief kan plaatsen vanwegen het gewicht (p.s. ze worden al een tijdje niet meer gemaakt naar mijn weten de hisys series).

Ik mix bands in een cafe waar ongeveer 200 man in kunnen met 2 15" 1" toppen en 1 dubbel 15" bas van jbl en dat is prima te doen een basje extra was beter maar ja dat is wat in het cafe staat.

dus nogmaals kijk eerst wat je nu daadwerkelijk wil compact en voor een cafe voor een beprekt publiek, of ook iets waar je mee naar buiten kan.

----------


## BobAronds

Oke nouja ik denk dus toch dat EV bijv. een goede optie is want ja de prijs is wel prima voor ons budget. Maar mochten we toch kiezen om net iets beters te kiezen, wat komt dan na EV bijv.? JBL?

----------


## showband

Mackie in een cafesetting niet doen. Behalve als het spraak of zang+accgitaar is of zo.
Mackie is tussen drums en gitaarversterkers slecht te horen. Zeker met de nieuwe chinese drivers. En als monitors zijn ze altijd onbruikbaar geweest.

Ik blijf, voor in een kroeg/oefenruimte, pleiten voor JBL-Eon gewoon omdat het altijd werkt. Rete hard kan, behoorlijk full range is. Goede prijs/kwaliteitsverhouding. Prima restwaarde bij verkoop. En de nieuwe modellen kun je in noodgevallen zelfs zonder mixer nog door. EV is zoals je zelf zegt in mijn ogen in dezelfde prijsklasse als JBL even goed. En zeker niet verkeerd voor jouw gebruik. RCF is het laatste jaar in deze prijsrange ook erg veel vrienden aan het maken.

H&K/peavey is een stap minder Fohn is een stap omhoog. (ook qua prijsniveaus trouwens dus prijs/prestatie is in order voor alle drie)

----------


## sis

> Ik blijf, voor in een kroeg/oefenruimte, pleiten voor JBL-Eon gewoon omdat het altijd werkt. Rete hard kan, behoorlijk full range is. Goede prijs/kwaliteitsverhouding. Prima restwaarde bij verkoop.



JBL eon en restwaarde gaat niet samen hoor showband  :EEK!: , niks krijg je er nog voor.niemand wil ze nog  :Big Grin: 
Net hetzelfde als EAW, krijg ook niks meer voor als restwaarde
sis

----------


## sis

> Prachtig vind ik dit,
> eerst jarenlang EAW de hemel in prijzen en dan ineens afbranden



Nee hoor , ik brand ze zeker niet af , maar ehhh, kijk maar eens naar 2 de handse EAW's 
Duur en nog eens duur , ikke niet:
2x originele EAW SB150r voor 800 euro , nieuwprijs was : je hebt mail
Dit is een peulschil voor deze kasten 
Ik wil er gewoon vanaf, omdat ik ze niet meer gebruik wegens aanschaf RCF ART 525 A ! subjes , weet ik nog niet ?
sis

----------


## midlive

hoi,ben net nieuw hier en zie dat er veel mensen opzitten met wat verstand van geluid.mijn vraagje,wij zijn een duo en spelen veel in cafeetjes,partijen,bruiloften,dus eigenlijk vanalles wat.meestal zo voor 100 tot 150 man,maar af en toe ook wel eens een bruiloft voor 2 a 300 man.we spelen een beetje allround muziek,het mag ook weleens wat harder,maar dus geen house of dance ofzo.
nu wil ik nieuwe speakers kopen,het liefst actief,oftewel powered.dus elke speaker met zijn eigen versterker,zodat ik in een klein cafeetje bv alleen 2 topjes meeneem,of met een bas,maar op iets groters,2 bassen en 2 tops.mijn voorkeur gaat dus ook echt uit naar 2 bassen en 2 tops.het budget is niet zo heel groot,dus kom alsjeblieft niet aan met sets van nexo of dynacord,die zijn voor ons te duur en zoiets is voor ons doel ook echt niet nodig,budget ligt zo rond de 2500 a 3000 .
nu wil ik weten wat jullie denken van mijn keus of dat iemand een andere suggestie heeft.
mijn voorlopige keuze is gevallen op
2 x mackie srm 450...of misschien 2 x mackie sr 1521z
2 x mackie swa 1501
of
db technologies club ex systeem
bestaat uit 2 x opera 402 live
2 x sub 15 subwoofer
beide systemen liggen zo rond de 2200 watt rms en ik denk dat dat voor wat wij
doen wel voldoende zal zijn.
ik hoor graag jullie reacties.
met vriendelijk groeten en alvast bedankt.
william.

----------


## BobAronds

Weer een vraagje:

we staan op het punt om te gaan kopen. (waarschijnlijk EV SX 300 2x + misschien subs)
Enfin hoe testen we of we de speakers lekker vinden. Cdtje? Of echt zoveel mogelijk meenemen en live daar gaan uitesten (zang/toetsen/gitaar enz.) Tips?

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Bartje

Eerst eens in het oefenhok uitproberen, een cd'tje kan natuurlijk maar dat is niet het Hoofdgebruik voor jullie.

Als de test in het oefenhok is bevallen dan natuurlijk live zodat je ook echt kunt testen of er in de set voldoende vermogen in zit voor jullie toepassing.

----------


## djjaimy

Hallo,

Ik ben samen met mijn vriend pas begonnen met drive in disco.
we hebben alles behalve geluid set.
mijn buget is maximaal 1100,- Excl. btw Incl. versterker (ik kan btw er af halen)

mijn vraag is welke set met de dap rw-155 ben ik 200 euro meer kwijt maar 1000 watt meer vermogen  (allebij sets met dap palladium 2000)

2x dap rw-18B MKII + 2x dap rw-15 MKII
---of---
2x dap rw-18B MKII + 2x dap RW-155 MKII

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Weer een vraagje:
> 
> we staan op het punt om te gaan kopen. (waarschijnlijk EV SX 300 2x + misschien subs)
> Enfin hoe testen we of we de speakers lekker vinden. Cdtje? Of echt zoveel mogelijk meenemen en live daar gaan uitesten (zang/toetsen/gitaar enz.) Tips?
> 
> Alvast bedankt!



Als je in je profiel even zet waar je woont dan kun je misschien even ergens rustig komen luisteren...?!

Als je in het noorden woont moet je maar even contact opnemen.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## jaksev

Mag ik je 1 tip geven, DAP heeft leuk beginners spul voor 10 jarige, maar als je al een blues bandje moet uitversterkeren, zou ik wat meer investeren.

Als je goed spul wilt hebben, Electro Voice de Z5 of sx300, gaan lekker hard en klinke goed. Als je actief wilt kijk eens naar de Lucas Serie van HK Audio, ook zeer goed spul, heb zelf een Pro Premium setje, echt geweldig, natuurlijk niet zo goed als EV. Maar die Lucas is zeker handig klink mooi en gaat lekker hard

----------


## Ws2

Hallo,

We zijn bezig voor de carnaval met een muziek installatie, criterium is dat het hard moet gaan, geluids kwaliteit staat op nummer 2, afmetingen en gewicht zijn niet van belang.
We zijn in het bezit van een Peavey 3000 versterker, 2 keer 1050watt 4ohm.

Maar nu nog een leuke set speakers voor niet teveel geld, max rond de 400euro.

We twijfelen tussen de:

Peavey pv215, http://http://www.peavey.com/product...oudspeaker.cfm

de dap k115 DAP K-115, 15 inch luidspreker

of de American audio dls-15 American Audio DLS-15 speaker

Maar wat ik niet begrijp van de Peaveys, is ''Program power'' waar staat dat voor? want bij de peavey speakers geven ze dat juist alleen maar aan, volgens mij is het meer een lokkertje.
Wat denk ik vooral belangrijk is, is het rms vermogen van de speakers omdat de versterker meer dan genoeg heeft.

Wat zou een goede keuze zijn?

----------


## jens

ik zou voor die 400 euro even lekker een speaker set huren....dan kan je wel stampen

als jij het hard wil laten draaien en je niet op de geluids kwaliteid let, dan is het halverwege je optocht gedaan met je speakers....

vooral buiten op ene kar zal het weinig doen.

----------


## Ws2

Nou ik weet dat ik niet veel kan verwachten van de geluidskwaliteit als ik niet zo veel te besteden heb.

Maar welke van de 3 zou nou de beste keuze zijn? de kar is niet zo groot, en we willen de installatie ook zo nu en dan eens gebruiken tijdens feestjes e.d

----------


## BobAronds

Weer een vraagje voor de mensen die er meer verstand van hebben..... :Wink: 

We gaan voor de EV SX300's + 2 monitoren. Maar nu de mixer....daar zijn we nog niet over uit. Zoveel keus :Smile: 

Iemand een advies/ervaring? We willen toch wel minimaal 10 inputs (meer is wel fijner) en ook dat we met de mixer de feedback (piiiieeep), waar we toch wel vaak last van hebben in cafe's, kunnen bedwingen. Of kan dat niet?

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Bartje

Ha bob, is er al een budget doorgesproken voor de mixer?

Zoek in ieder geval naar een tafel met (minimaal) parametrisch midden
(even ter aanvulling: dat wil zeggen een 3 voudige toonregeling per kanaal waarvan de frequentie van de middentoon knop weer met een aparte knop te regelen is.)

als er nog geen budget is voor een aparte equaliser is het handig om de kritike kanalen (de zang dus) op te splitsen naar 2 kanalen op de mangtafel. zo kun je op 1 kanaal het zaalgeluid maken en op het andere je monitorgeluid.

het is op deze manier in beperkte mate mogelijk je feedback te verminderen zonder dat dat ten koste gaat van je zaalgeluid. echter heb je voor elke microfoon die je op deze manier naar de monitor wil sturen 2 kanalen nodig.

Mijn eerste ingeving zou zijn yamaha MG 206C genoeg kanalen, prijs is ok te noemen. maar voor hetzelfde bedrag is er occasion vaak ook wel iets moois te vinden.

mocht er (veel)meer budget zijn de mixwizard van allen & heath (of natuurlijk een 19" crest  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Ws2

mmm weinig reactie...

Maar we zijn voorzien.

----------


## Lennartsound

> Weer een vraagje voor de mensen die er meer verstand van hebben.....
> 
> We gaan voor de EV SX300's + 2 monitoren. Maar nu de mixer....daar zijn we nog niet over uit. Zoveel keus
> 
> Iemand een advies/ervaring? We willen toch wel minimaal 10 inputs (meer is wel fijner) en ook dat we met de mixer de feedback (piiiieeep), waar we toch wel vaak last van hebben in cafe's, kunnen bedwingen. Of kan dat niet?
> 
> Alvast bedankt!



Als je zo vaak last hebt van feedback zou ik eens gaan kijken naar een feedback killer van Sabine. Ik weet niet wat voor mics je gebruikt of veel rondloopt voor monitoren langs maar las je gekken dingen doet kan dat wel eens een uitkomst zijn.
Ik ben zelf fan van de oudere Mackie mixers (dus niet de recente chinese zooi) De 1604 of 1644 kan je nu nog kopen met parametrisch mid en 4 subgroepen voor onder de 1000 euro

----------


## vasco

> mmm weinig reactie...
> 
> Maar we zijn voorzien.



Ongeduldig?

Maar wat is het dan geworden?

----------


## Ws2

het zijn de pv215's geworden.

----------


## BobAronds

Oke oke.......ons budget voor de mixer is ongeveer 800 euro of minder. We hebben dan dus twee SX300's en waarschijnlijk twee monitoren. Wat is dan slim? En redden we het met alleen een mixer? Plus dan een eindversterker of gewoon een poweredmixer? En de monitoren, moeten die nog apart over weer een andere eindbak?

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Outline

Denk dat we dan toch in oa de Behringer-catalogus moeten gaan kijken... IIg voor iets met voldoende kanalen en parametrische EQ's. En als er dan ook nog versterkers bij moeten...

----------


## BobAronds

We sparen zonder moeite even door hoor alleen willen we liever geen miskoop doen vandaar deze vragen. Dus ik hoor graag van jullie wat jullie ons adviseren. We willen ons band geluid gewoon goed en degelijk tot z'n recht laten komen. We hoeven niet best of the best.

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Bartje

1. Ja de monitoren moeten over een aparte eindversterker.
2. Voor 800 euro is best wel een goede mengtafel met 12 kanalen te vinden, dat moet voor jullie meer dan genoeg zijn.(is een occasion mixwizzard of een PA20 van allen & heath geen mooie optie?)
3. hebben jullie ook al nagedacht over microfoons of hebben jullie die al? en de bekabeling? dit telt in de beurs ook altijd lekker door.
(tip! probeer als je spullen nieuw koopt er altijd nog een setje kabels bij te ritselen, meestal is dit bij een iets grotere aankoop wel te regelen).
4. Een kist om je spullen is ook niet weg als het vaak getransporteerd moet worden.

----------


## BobAronds

Kabels en mics hebben we en qua transport zijn we ook al aan het kijken en regelen dus dat komt goed. We vragen gewoon om lekkere korting als we de hele boel in één keer kopen :Big Grin: 

Die tafels zijn zeker een goede optie....maar die zijn dan ook powered? En wat voor een versterker is er goed voor monitoren?

----------


## Bartje

De PA20 is powerd en heeft ook voldoende vermogen voor een eindsetje.
Is echter wel geen goedkoop tafeltje heeft echter wel genoeg kanalen en is occasion met goed zoeken zeker voor jullie budget te vinden.

Een versterker voor de monitoren mag best een iets goedkopere zijn en hoeft ook niet supper veel vermogen te hebben gewoon even kijken hoeveel watt je monitor luidsprekers zijn, en daarbij een versterker met het passende vermogen zoeken (dap paladium?).

----------


## Outline

De PA20 is de NIET-gepowerde versie! Je moet de PA20-CP (van Constant Power) hebben, dat is de gepowerde versie. Deze levert 2x 500W aan 4 OF 8 Ohm.

Hier kun je er alles over vinden: ALLEN & HEATH :: WORLD CLASS MIXERS

----------


## BobAronds

We hebben inkopen gedaan :Big Grin:  Het zijn occasions ZX 5's van EV geworden. Klinken heerlijk. Alleen nu nog het mengpaneel.....PA20 CP is een goede optie maar zijn er alternatieven in deze klasse? Dus vergelijkbare mixers als de PA20 CP?

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Bartje

ja er zijn altijd alternatieven.

bijvoorbeeld: 
YAMAHA EMX nadeel veel minder vermogen (350w op 8 ohm) en de eq'ing is minder, voordeel een soort van ingebouwde compressor.

en natuurlijk de powermate van dynacord (ook voldoende vermogen).
powermixer van soundcraft (powerstation) waarvan ik echter niet erg onder de indruk ben.

powermate is een stukje duurder dan de allen & heath, soundcrafts zijn occasion veel te vinden maar zijn dan veelal niet zo betrouwbaar meer.

Mijn mening (als het actief moet zijn) : Allen en heath heb er verschillende keren mee gewerkt en ben er zeer over te spreken zeker tegenover de soundcrafts.
veel voordelen zoals ingebouwde fx, degelijke toonregeling, genoeg 
vermogen en nogeens een parametrische eq voor je eindsignaal.
Tafel 1 keer goed instellen zelfde microfoons en platsing daarvan, en dan alleen nog met de eind eq op de zaal aanpassen en altijd een goede sound om mee te beginnen.

(er is ook nog een pa12 deze heeft alleen wat minder kanalen als de pa 20)

----------


## Dj-z

Ik ben misschien van plan nieuwe speakers aan te schaffen (budget: +/- 400,-(voor 2))
Ik ben een beetje rond gaan kijken en ik heb 2 verschillende speakers gevonden;
Gemsound TR-300 (400,- per 2) en HQ-power VDST15 (380,- per 2)
Conclusie;
Deze speakers zijn nagenoeg hetzelfde maar het enige waar ik over val is de HZ;
Bij de VDST15 is het *20*HZ  *20* *000*HZ
Bij de TR-300 is het *30*HZ  *2* *000*HZ
Dit vind ik wel een erg groot verschil qua HZ, maar is dit belangrijk? :Confused: 
Of kan ik beter naar een andere speaker kijken?

----------


## mvdmeulen

ik ben bang dat ze daar bij gemsound een typfout gemaakt hebben
het lijkt anders tamelijk zinloos om er van die kleine tweetertjes in te zetten

mvg
mark

----------


## Dj-z

Bedankt voor je antwoord, ik had zelf ook al zo'n vermoeden :Big Grin: 

Maar buiten dat om;
Zijn een van deze speakers een goede keuze of kan ik beter naar een andere speaker kijken in dezelfde prijsklasse?

----------


## TCMC

> Maar buiten dat om;
> Zijn een van deze speakers een goede keuze of kan ik beter naar een andere speaker kijken in dezelfde prijsklasse?



Spaar maar liever door voor speakers die een dynamische compression driver bezitten. Die piezo shit is echt niks en de specs zijn dus ook volledig uit de duim gezogen.

Wil je in dat budget blijven en toch nog een acceptabel geluid voor beginners hebben, dan denk ik eerder aan DAP K-115 of RW-15 MKII. Later kun je dan nog subwoofers aanschaffen.

Overigens vind ik dit eerder iets voor het newbee forum.

TCMC

----------


## Dj-z

Voor wat voor speaker zou ik dan door moeten sparen?, ik wil namelijk niet mijn budget van +/-400,- ver te boven gaan

----------


## mvdmeulen

vertrouw op je oren
ga dus gewoon luisteren wat jij aangenaam vind klinken

ik vind zelf de dap soundmate serie wel aardig klinken voor het geld
maar dat valt ruim buiten je budget(kleinste setje 1 subje 2 topjes 729,-)(grootste set 4 subs 2 toppen 3890,- )

succes ermee

groeten
mark

----------


## BobAronds

Mensen hier komt weer een leuke vraag :Big Grin: !

We hebben nu met de Band 2x de ZX5 en een A&H PA20-CP.
We zijn al een beetje naar de volgende stap aan het kijken en dat is het laag in het bandgeluid. 

We willen dus richting de subs om te beginnen met 1 sub voor in cafés.

Adviezen, ervaringen?

Subs van EV of....?

Actief is denk ik wel handig anders moeten we weer versterking gaan kopen...

Alvast bedankt voor de reacties!

----------


## Outline

Sowieso ben ik geen EV-fan en al helemaal niet van de ZX5... Actieve sub's zijn er genoeg, wat is je budget?

Je weet dat je op je A&H de mono als sub-uitgang kan gebruiken? Zit een laag-af filter in en zo kun je het volume van je subs apart regelen.

----------


## BobAronds

Budget is nog niet bepaald en we praten hier niet over de korte termijn. We zoeken natuurlijk wel iets wat gelijk ligt met onze huidige set.

Adviezen???

We weten van de mono-uitgang, toch bedankt. :Smile: 

PS Waarom geen EV dan? En waarom vooral de ZX5 niet?

----------


## Outline

Heel simpel: omdat de ZX5 een schel rot-kreng is. Neem dan liever de ZX4, die klinkt wat uitgebalanceerder.

----------


## laserguy

Spaar nou nog een klein beetje verder dan kun je een Vibe15 kopen. Die is deftig en degelijk en van prijs/kwaliteit heel goed!

----------


## Denniske

Hallo allemaal, 

ik ben op zoek naar een actieve geluidsset. 
Heb nu 2 DAP mc-12 (passive speakers) zijn leuke speakers 
maar wil graag een active set aanschafen. 
Mijn budget is denk ik wat aan de krappe kant rond de 600,- 

Alvast bedankt, 

Denniske

----------


## jaksev

- 2e handse, hk audio uit de lucas serie
- 2e handse, mackie / rcf set

denk dat je niet klaar bent onder de 600 euro,

of iets actiefs van dap, ik weet niet of je bassjes er onder wilt?

----------

